# It happened AGAIN.



## KristieTX (Nov 29, 2007)

So, I posted about the neighbor's pit bulls breaking through the fence and seriously injuring my co-worker's dog. He is doing well now, still has metal rods through his hip, but is healing nicely.

Today was another horrible day. The pits jumped the fence this time while her other little dog was in the backyard and attacked her. She had to be euthanized. She was in the backyard going potty when this happened.

Animal control is now involved along with the media and the police. The neighbors are facing a lawsuit, numerous citations and their pits have been ordered by animal control to be euthanized.

I can't understand how people can be soooo irresponsible. If my dog attacked once, there is no way in hell it would have a chance to attack twice.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 29, 2007)

That is so sad




. I would be devistated if it happened to me. You're right Kristie!! If it was my dog who did the attacking there is no way in hell I would let it happen again. The neighbors should've took extra precautions


----------



## KellyB (Nov 29, 2007)

That's awful!!! In my county they are actually banning pit bulls and if one is picked up by animal control......whether it's friendly or not.........they are going to begin euthanizing. I dont agree with this at all. That statement is not meant to open a debate. Just wanted to share how serious it has become here. As an animal lover, I cant stand to think of it. Owners need to take more responsibility for their animals whatever the breed.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The pits jumped the fence this time while her other little dog was in the backyard and attacked her. She had to be euthanized. She was in the backyard going potty when this happened. Oh my gosh, this is so upsetting. I can't believe these people allowing their dogs to behave like this... it's crazy and awful.



Poor puppy.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 30, 2007)

That's so horrible! Well I would have had the police involved the first time. Who's to say that couldn't have been a small child instead of another dog that was attacked! If the dogs attacked once, they should have been chained or taken care of then, there should never have been a second time!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 30, 2007)

that is so horrible. I'm glad the dog responsible is being euthenased - this was not a once off, and how horrible that the other puppy had to be put down.

Thank god that the animal protection and the media are getting involved. I just cant believe pet owners would be so irresponsible!


----------



## Jessica (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Owners need to take more responsibility for their animals whatever the breed. Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 30, 2007)

OMFG! That's insane! I'm glad it's being taken seriously though. Sounds like the police and any other law enforcement involved is going to do what's right in this case. I'm so sorry about your friend's dogs


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 30, 2007)

That makes me soo sad! That poor little dog.

I love animals too much.

What a shame


----------



## macface (Nov 30, 2007)

I dont like pitbulls they are mean looking


----------



## Lauren (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow that's so sad



My boyfriend's dad has pitbulls and they are really nice but I know some of them are mean!


----------



## fawp (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG, that's horrible! One of my worst fears is that my pomeranian will be attacked and seriously injured by another dog.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 30, 2007)

That is horrible


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 30, 2007)

The neighbors' excuse? Oh, sorry we forgot to tie them up this morning.

M&amp;therf*uckers!!!!!! Sorry, but I am so livid over this. I hope they are punished to the full extent of the law.

This was on the news tonight and the neighbor acted so cavalier over the whole thing, like it was no big deal.

I work with pit bulls all of the time and most of them are the sweetest, most gentle animals you could ever meet. If they have the propensity to attack or have attacked, they should be destroyed right there and then, irregardless of the breed.

And yes, I agree, the law should have been involved the very first time this occured. It could have been a child and the owners would be facing murder charges.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 30, 2007)

Jesus...

I feel bad for your friend! One dog put to sleep while the other is seriously injured :/

Sucks.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! Animal control is really at fault in this one. They should have been all over the dog when it did it the first time. This is horrible!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 30, 2007)

ugh this is awful.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 30, 2007)

It sucks that it happened again. Everyone says that pits are evil dogs but most people dont realize is that its up to the owner how they are. If they are raised in a loving home then they should be fine but if they are raised in a home where they beat there dog and stuff they are going to be mean.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 30, 2007)

Ohh dear this is Awful, makes me feel so bad at what happened. Makes me mad at some people, they have no right to own an animal of any type. I think any breed of dog will behave depending on how it is raised. Pit Bulls are sure more agressive by nature but If they are raised correctly in a loving envoiroment they are nice pets.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope the punishment is so severe! Unbelievable!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 30, 2007)

the owners should be prosecuted. dogs are like children, they arent born bad. if they're trained and raised irresponsibly then all sorts can happen and to have a dog as strong as a pit bull and not be responsible enough to make sure it is well trained is ludicrous. that could have been someones child. its only right that the dog was destroyed for the safety of others and they should not be allowed to keep dogs again.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the owners should be prosecuted. dogs are like children, they arent born bad. if they're trained and raised irresponsibly then all sorts can happen and to have a dog as strong as a pit bull and not be responsible enough to make sure it is well trained is ludicrous. that could have been someones child. its only right that the dog was destroyed for the safety of others and they should not be allowed to keep dogs again. Very well said. I watch animal cops on animal planet and the stupidity of some pet owners amazes and saddens me. Sometimes I have t turn it off b/c it makes me so sad.


----------



## monniej (Nov 30, 2007)

oh my goodness, this is sad and scary! i'm so sorry to hear about your neighbor's pet!


----------



## Manda (Nov 30, 2007)

That is so sad, I'm glad that person is being sued. Also, since they are being so cas about the whole thing it will only make them appear bad to the media.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 30, 2007)

That is seriously so awful. I feel so sad for your friend and her dogs. Keep us updated?


----------



## jessimau (Nov 30, 2007)

That's horrible. I really hope those neighbors receive severe punishment! It's so sad when people don't take proper care of their animals and they end up this way (I mean the pits, not your coworker's dogs). My heart goes out to your coworker.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks so much, everyone. My co-worker is devastated over this whole mess. I feel so horrible for her. She tried to come into work for awhile yesterday and just couldn't handle it, so we sent her home early.






She told us that after the pit was shot by her dad that the guy that owns the pits tried to come over and move the dead one to his patio. They are certain that he was gonna try to lie to the cops and say that her dog went on his property and that her dad came over and shot the pit there.

These people are the epitome of evil. When the media was interviewing them and the cops were issuing them every citation possible, they were laughing and joking about the whole thing, like it was some kind of joke. Meanwhile, my friend's family was in grief and horrified. I don't get how some people can be so cruel. It hurts my heart. Those dogs are their babies and now one of them is gone forever. So unfair.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2007)

that is so sad



that said, i'm glad they are facing a lawsuit, and i hope the punishment will be severe. i'm not that happy about the pits having to be euthanized, because i don't like animals being put to death, but i don't think you can do something else.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 1, 2007)

That is awful. The poor girl. I would be suing and pressing charges against the worthless neighbors. Hell I would even try to run them out of the neighborhood for that. I can't believe animal control waited this long to get off their butts and do something about it.


----------



## HeySugarLips (Dec 1, 2007)

^Like Yahh.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow Kristie! I missed the thread about their first dog! That is really messed up! I know they say pit bulls can be sweet and it's the owners that make them mean, but I just don't like them! That is sooo terrible! I hope they prosecute them too! People who don't train and restrain their dogs properly shouldn't be allowed to have pets!


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 2, 2007)

that is really sad. its unfortunate that people raise their dogs to be like that. my boyfriend has a pitbull and he's the sweetest dog ever. :]


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

That is so terrible! I have first-hand experience with this. I had a beautiful Doberman and someone's gigantic Rottweiler got in our yard and injured him so severely that he died. It was one of the saddest things I have ever seen. I hope your neighbors one day understand what a tragedy it is and have to feel it for themselves.


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

That is horrible! What's even worse that they themselves are in danger!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 4, 2007)

Your friends father should have shot those Pitts the *FIRST* time they came over the fence. The end.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 4, 2007)

That's so sad! How rotten of the neighbors! I love pits, and know so many friendly ones... it is all in how you raise it. Don't get me wrong, i don't completely trust any dog, but I hate when people train dogs to be nasty and fighters. Sorry to hear about this Kristie!


----------



## justdragmedown (Dec 7, 2007)

I own pits, and I know they can be dog agressive. Sadly this is another case of irresponsible ownership, and I feel sorry for both the dogs in this situation


----------



## hellokaty (Dec 10, 2007)




----------

